# Looking for work in Toronto



## burnessgirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I have just moved to Toronto and am currently looking for work. Does anybody know the best ways of applying for work over here and getting a job? or does anybody have anything available? I have strong experience in customer service call centre/inbound and customer service in retail environment as well!

Also are there any Aussie meet up at all happening on weekends or weeknights?

Thanks!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

burnessgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just moved to Toronto and am currently looking for work. Does anybody know the best ways of applying for work over here and getting a job? or does anybody have anything available? I have strong experience in customer service call centre/inbound and customer service in retail environment as well!
> 
> ...


Hello!

I mainly use 3 websites: monster(.ca), workopolis(.com) and indeed(.com).

Good luck


----------



## burnessgirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank You, I have had a look at these websites..apart from indeed so thanks for that! I guess it's just the waiting game!!!


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

Do a Google search for "Job Bank Canada" (sorry they don't love me enough here to let me post URLs). They're a Government-run job board. If you PM me I can email you some postings from the U of T job board; there's lots of customer service jobs on there.


----------

